# Swift Sundance Vehicle Battery Problem



## SurferScotland (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi there, 

Please bear with me as I'm quite new to this. 

I have a 2005 Swift Sundance with an analogue voltmeter. On hooking up to mains I've always set the switc to the middle setting (ie not down for leisure battery or up for vehicle battery). However, I find that after 2 or 3 days hooked up to mains that the vehicle battery has gone flat. A jump start rectifies this. 

Should I in fact have the switch set to the vehicle battery when I'm hooked up to mains on a site? 

If the motorhome is parked up while being stored (ie with no mains connections or anything running in the living area) it will start 1st time every time. So the vehichle battery seems to be okay. 

Any advice much appreciated. 

Cheers, 

Niall


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The switch should be set to the battery that you want to charge. The middle position just provides mains power to the sockets and heaters.
Gerry


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Niall,

I have a 2003 sundance with an analog display (which handily does not match the digital example shown in the owners handbook) for the last 3 years or so. 

When I am on EHU, either when parked up at home or on site, I have the switch set to the leisure battery (not the vehicle battery). To date, I've not experienced the issue you have described.

However, I should add that I also have an 80w solar panel with a "battery mate" (?) connection which maintains both the leisure and vehicle batteries, meaning when not in use I can leave the van off charge with little or no battery issues anyway. Hence I only tend to put the van on EHU a day or 2 before a planned trip anyway.

I guess whichever way the switch is directed dictates which battery is being charged when on EHU? To see an approx reading of the battery you will need to take it off charge, otherwise it will probably give a false "full" reading.

not sure my inane rambleings have really helped you though... 

:wink:


----------



## SurferScotland (Jun 8, 2010)

*Thanks Gerry*

A couple of points I wouldn't mind troubling you for clarification on. I'm sorry to labour these points, but as I said this is new to me.

I had (incorrectly it appears) thought that by putting the switch to the vehicle battery option when hooked up that this would take charge from that battery? This shows how little I know!! Am I right that this in fact does the opposite & ensures that the vehicle battery is charged whilst also running the living area off the mains?

I'm still mystified as to why the vehicle battery runs down when I'm hooked up & have the switch at the middle neutral setting? But doesn't run down when the van is in storage.

Finally, is the best practice for me when I'm hooked up to mains on a site to have the switch set to the vehicle battery then?

Thanks again,

Niall


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Your best bet is to keep the switch set to leisure battery and fit a battery master:
http://www.vanbitz.com/product/Battery_Master_BMaster
Then both batteries will always be ready.
Gerry


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

No worries Niall, I certainly don't profess to be an expert in such matters, and its a long time since I looked at the owners manual which does not match the controls in place.

I believe the switch direction dictates which battery is charged when the van is on electric hookup, not which battery is the power source.

When my van is on electric hook up, with the switch pointed at the leisure battery, the 240v sockets work, as do the 12v sockets/appliances. The leisure battery would be charged at the same time. 

I *think* the middle position may just enable the electric hook up to power appliances/sockets without charging either battery.

If the battery is running down, that suggests that something must be draining power from it. for example, I think there are various threads on this site about cab radios etc covertly draining the vehicle battery.

With regard the world of "best practices", I'm probably the last person to ask. I can only speak to what I have done and the results of such. In my case, the switch is largely left pointing at the leisure battery by default as opposed to design (due to the solar panel/leisure battery to vehicle battery link referred to previously).


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Your best bet is to keep the switch set to leisure battery and fit a battery master:
> http://www.vanbitz.com/product/Battery_Master_BMaster
> Then both batteries will always be ready.
> Gerry


Battery Master! that was the name I was struggling to remember from the bowels of my memory, not "Battery Mate"!!

Thanks!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I am not totally familiar with your van but a friend has one similar. However with my van the position of the switch dictates which battery is being used to provide the 12v feed for the habitation area. However it does not charge the vehicle battery even when switched that way, it will only charge the leisure battery.

If you have no problem with the van when in storage you should have no problem when camped but you need to ensure that the switch is set to habitiation and not vehicle. You should not need the services of a Battery Master either.

Use of a multimeter would show whether or not your system does in fact charge the vehicle battery when set that way.

JohnW


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

look here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-81769-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Niall, I have posted a responce on another thread regarding the discharge I hope that helps?

The battery selection switch does exactly that if the charger is switched on then the charge current is directed to the position as indicated on the switch legend. Similaly without the charger on then current is drawn from the battery as directed on the by the switch legend.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## SurferScotland (Jun 8, 2010)

This is the same post which I've put on another similar thread:

Many many thanks for all the advice from everyone so far. Will check the fuses etc as suggested - thanks Sargent. 

Latest: Have had the motorhome hooked up to mains outside home for 4 days with fridge running & the battery switch on the control panel selected for leisure battery. (I always used to have it in the neutral middle position) 

Surprise surprise - unhooked the ehu today & tried to start the engine & the vehicle battery is flat. I have reconnected the motorhome to the mains & now selected the vehicle battery on the contol panel. I'm hopeful that this should recharge the van battery. (Any idea how long this would take?) 

Obviously I'd like to get to the bottom of this, however in the short term the solution may simply be for me to select vehicle battery on the contol panel whenever I am on ehu. Presumably this might ensure that the vehicle battery remains charged? 

Longer terms I need to find out what is taking power from the vehicle battery when I'm on ehu. 

If you are kind enough to respond to this post please keep the technical stuff simple. I'm a surfer with very little mechanical/technical know how!! 

Cheers, 

Niall


----------

